# Ossiachersee



## hechtschaedl (4. März 2007)

Ich fahre schon seit Jahren an den Ossiachersee und bin total begeistert von diesem Gewässer! Wer von euch fischte auch schon dort, und wie waren die Fänge? #6 www.fischerclub-kohlstetten.de


----------



## Alex1970 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Ossiachersee*

Na Olli,

nicht so zurückhaltend! 
Schreib doch dem Forum von Deinem Erlebnis im Jahr 2004!!! 
Ich poste schon mal als Leckerlie den Link zum Bild, zu seinem damals gefangenen Fisch im Ossiacher See http://www.fischerclub-kohlstetten.de/Fame/Fame.htm (Hecht Nr.1)...

|schild-g

Gruß Alex


----------



## Ghost Recon (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ossiachersee*

Hallo

Hab ne frage!

Kann ich am Ossiachersee ohne schein ANgeln???

bekommen nämlich für ein WOchende eine Hütte mit Steg usw!

Wenn ja,  wlcher Köder geht am Besten für Karpfen!
Boilies mein i!

:vik: MFG Stefan


----------



## rob (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ossiachersee*

nein stefan!
auch wenn du erst 16 bist brauchst du natürlich einen schein!
es wird bei uns sehr stark kontrolliert und wenn sie dich erwischen wird das zu recht teuer.
lg rob


----------



## Ghost Recon (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ossiachersee*

Sorry, hat sich erledigt, ist ein Privagrund!

brauch also meines wissens nicht!

Aber Köder könntet ihr mir trotzdem einen nennen!

Mfg Stefan


----------



## rivercarp (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ossiachersee*

|kopfkrat was hat das mit Prviatgrund zu tun|kopfkrat selbst wens ein privatwasser ist ,brauchst in Österreich einen Touristenschein=STEUERKARTE!!!!

              Gr.Günter


----------



## BASS HUNTER (10. August 2007)

*AW: Ossiachersee*

schöner fang! wels mit 216 cm und 60 kg!  gefangen am 4.08.2007! ich werd mich heuer auch sicher nochmal zum Ossiachersee begeben! hab dort jedes Jahr schöne Waller gefangen!  leider noch keinen so grossen!  übrigens der Ossiachersee ist der Fischreichste See Kärntens!  #6


----------



## hechtschaedl (27. September 2007)

*AW: Ossiachersee*

Wie siehts bei euch mit Hechten am See aus??#h


----------



## BASS HUNTER (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ossiachersee*



hechtschaedl schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei euch mit Hechten am See aus??#h



sind mehr als genug drinn auch sehr grosse


gruss


----------



## hechtschaedl (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ossiachersee*

Ja ich weis das grosse drinn sind,hab 2004 fischwasser von kammnig fischer ein hecht 112 cm gefangen:vik:!ich meinte im augenblick?


----------



## BASS HUNTER (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ossiachersee*

Grösster heuer 128cm 17,3 kg wurde im Äsche Revier gefangen ende September!  sonnst eher ein Schlechtes Jahr hab ich in Erfahrung bringen können!


----------



## hechtschaedl (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ossiachersee*

Da sind schon hammer teile drin:m:m:m,schade das der see in mehrere teile aufgeteilt ist#q!Gibts da keine karten das man den see ganz befischen darf?#c


----------



## BASS HUNTER (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ossiachersee*

nein gibts leider nicht! Find ich schade!


----------



## hechtschaedl (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ossiachersee*

ja ich auch,man könnte super schleppen wenn der ganze see zu verfügung wer!bei euch in östereich ist das mit dem e- motor auch kein problem,bei uns in deutschland brauchst in jedem see eine neue genehmigung!:v#q#q


----------



## micha257 (23. August 2018)

*AW: Ossiachersee*

Guten Morgen. Lohnt es sich eine Tageskarte für den See zu kaufen um auf Barsch vielleicht auch dann von einem leihboot zu Angeln? Fahre Freitag Nacht nach Kroatien mit Zwischenstopp in Villach. 



Gruß Micha


----------



## Floma (15. Oktober 2018)

micha257 schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich eine Tageskarte für den See zu kaufen um auf Barsch vielleicht auch dann von einem leihboot zu Angeln? Fahre Freitag Nacht nach Kroatien mit Zwischenstopp in Villach.


Ist jetzt definitiv zu spät, meine Meinung hilft vielleicht trotzdem jemanden weiter.
Der Zugang zum See ist schon ziemlich eingeschränkt, da viel Privatgrund direkt am See liegt. Deshalb ist das "Leihboot" schon mal eine gute Idee. Wenn es einem die Vorarbeit mit Karte besorgen (Achtung Flickenteppich, rd. 35 Zonen) und Boot organisieren wert ist, kann man das schon mal auch nur für einen Tag machen. Ich würde es allerdings nicht tun obwohl es bei mir eine emotionale Bindung mit dem See gibt (als Kind erste Angelerfahrungen gesammelt). Die Alternative ist eine Unterkunft, die ein eigenes Revier hat oder dir zumindest direkt eine Karte aushändigen kann und im Idealfall auch noch ein Boot stellt.


----------



## Macraei (22. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
auf der Homepage vom Fischereiverein Äsche werden Fischerboote zur Miete angeboten. Hat das schon mal jemand genutzt und kann seine Erfahrungen mit uns teilen?


----------



## ragbar (22. Januar 2020)

Habe ich einmal genutzt,war aber schon 2001. Das war für den Tag ok. Ich fand allerdings dieses Angelzonen/Erlaubsniskarten-Hick Hack doof. Deshalb nicht wieder hingefahren.


----------



## Macraei (22. Januar 2020)

Und was war das für ein Boot? Eins mit Motor? Waren Rutenhalter dran? 
Das mit den Parzellen am Ossiacher ist wirklich blöd aber da mein Platz direkt neben einem Teil dem Äsche-Verein ist habe ich relativ viel zum abfahren und wollte es dieses Jahr mal ausprobieren.


----------



## ragbar (23. Januar 2020)

Das ist so lange her, daß ich mich nicht mehr erinnere, aus welchem Material dieses Boot war. Es war so eine Art Fischereinachen,ohne Motor zum Rudern,und hatte keine Rutenhalter an Bord. War recht schwerfällig zu rudern und versehen mit einfachen Brettern zum sitzen.
Ist so lange her, ich würde mal beim Fischereiverein nachfragen, ob die noch in Gebrauch sind.


----------



## Macraei (24. Januar 2020)

Ok vielen Dank für deine Tipps, werde mich mit denen mal in Verbindung setzen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (28. Januar 2020)

WAR MEHRMALS DA AM SEE UND HABE DANN RAUSBEKOMMEN DAS JEDER GRUNDBESITZER BIS SEEMITTE EIN FISCHRECHT HAT DAS DIE BREITE SEINES GRUNDSTÜCK HAT MEIST IST DAS VERPACHTET WENN NICHT KANN MAN ES NUTZEN DA WO ICH GEWOHNT HABE WURDE DAS AN DAS HOTEL VERPACHTET UND ICH MUSSTE DAHIN UM MIR EINE KARTE ZU HOLEN GEFANGEN EIN FORELLE SONST NICHTS WAR NICHT LOHNENSWERT.


----------

